# Lotion Troubles



## HedgasaurusRex (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey, this is my first post here. I have an adorable, though sort of temperamental little hedgehog named Herman. I got him from a breeder about four months ago, and all has been going pretty well. He started out as a big time explorer, but now he seems to equally like sitting on my lap with my hands cupped around him (for warmth). 

Anyways, a while back I had him checked out by a vet because he was walking a little funny (not WHS, thank goodness), and the Vet noticed he had sorta dry ears, and recommended that I rub a little lotion on his ears every once in a while.

Taking advantage of his newfound ability to sit still, I decided to rub a little Eucerin on his ears. It was a mild disaster. He hated it, and did his best to run away from me, going so far as to topple about a foot to the ground. I put him back in the cage, but he carried on in there as well, (when I picked him I had lotion all over my hands). He was licking his belly and chewing on his paws. I eventually just gave him a bath, which seemed to calm him down since it washed away from the lotion.

Anyways, I was wondering what you all thought about this episode, and if it was that bad for him or if I should find a better way to put lotion on his ears. Also, if you have any ideas as to what was up with his walking I would really appreciate it too. He sort of does this thing where he picks up his hind legs really high when he walks. It's not unlike what those certain type of horses do.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It sounds to me like he didn't like the scent of the lotion you used. I tried putting lanolin on Lily's ears, to help with dry skin, and she had the biggest fit I've ever seen out of my sweet little girl. :lol: I started using flaxseed oil to rub on her ears instead, and she's fine with that. She gets it in her food too, so she's used to the scent and it doesn't bother her. You might try using a different scented lotion, finding something non-scented, or using flaxseed oil. I wouldn't use Vitamin E oil, I've never used it, but I've heard from several people that it's very sticky, and it has a stronger scent than flaxseed oil.
Unfortunately, I can't help with the walking thing. Someone else might have some suggestions, though.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Does he walk like that all the time? Or did it just start after he fell the foot?

If after, take him to the vet to make sure there are no broken bones, as that's quite a fall for a little hedgie.

(do correct me if I'm wrong about him falling though, as it just read like you said that he tried to run away from you and fell down about a foot)

If before, I'm not really sure, though it would sound like a muscle/ligament problem...I'm not sure though, just taking random guesses.

I -think- there was someone...I don't know if it's here, or on youtube, their hedgie walked with their hind legs really weird as well, raising it really high as if they had something stuck on it and couldn't walk properly. I'll try to find it...But it's a very vague memory. :/ I remember seeing the video though.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Also, I don't know if yours does, but from searching, Eucerin contains grape seed oil. I don't know how safe that is, as grapes/raisins can cause renal failure. 
http://www.eucerin.com/atopic-eczema/ingredients-natural-effective/

I use Lanolin, I usually apply it right after a bath, when my boy is still in the water. It's a big trial and error process to find what works.


----------



## HedgasaurusRex (Jun 5, 2009)

no, the leg problem was a pre-existing thing, It started maybe 2 months ago sort of out of the blue and was the reason for the initial vet visit. The vet labeled it an "abnormal gait" (no broken bones), whatever that means. And what you are describing sounds exactly like what it is. He acts like he perpetually has something stuck to his feet.

I guess I'll try a new lotion for him, or one of those oils. He really hated that Eucerin.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I found the thread! lol

Don't know if the videos still work. haven't checked yet.

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=1025&p=8929&hilit=walking#p8929

*Edit to say the videos all work*

Also, keep an eye on him, since even falling a few inches can cause internal damage/broken bones.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Just a warning: while you haven't suggested it. 

When looking for oils, STAY AWAY FROM TEA TREE OIL. This is toxic to hedgehogs. Be sure it is not included in any oils you may be using.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I'll also recommend trying flaxseed oil or lanolin, if your boy will put up with it. You'd probably have better luck with the flaxseed, though. You can get capsules for very cheap at the grocery store, just poke a hole in it with a needle (or a quill, hehe).

Lilysmommy is right, the scent is usually what causes the tantrums. It can be very uncomfortable for them to have to inhale such a strong smell, and it's inescapable as it's coming from his ears.


----------

